# Greetings Brethren.



## Bro. Hu Harries (Oct 29, 2018)

Greetings Brethren,

Thank you for including me in your online community. I am a memeber in good standing of Orion No. 51 (Penticton, BC) and Fort St. John No. 131 (Fort St. John, BC) of the GL of BC & Yukon.

S&F regards,

Bro. Hu Harries


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 29, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## LK600 (Oct 29, 2018)

Welcome Brother, hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 29, 2018)

Fraternal greetings from England


----------



## Bloke (Nov 16, 2018)

Greetings from Australia and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Winter (Nov 17, 2018)

Welcome Brother. The GLofBC&Y has had an excellent web page for years, long before many other Grand Lodges thought to have an in-depth on-line presence. Kudos to your jurisdiction. I have used your GL's web page several times when looking for some info I needed.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 18, 2018)

Winter said:


> Welcome Brother. The GLofBC&Y has had an excellent web page for years, long before many other Grand Lodges thought to have an in-depth on-line presence. Kudos to your jurisdiction. I have used your GL's web page several times when looking for some info I needed.


As have I - and the webmaster has always been happy to help out by sharing content. It is a great site.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 18, 2018)

Bro. Hu Harries said:


> Greetings Brethren,
> 
> Thank you for including me in your online community. I am a memeber in good standing of Orion No. 51 (Penticton, BC) and Fort St. John No. 131 (Fort St. John, BC) of the GL of BC & Yukon.
> 
> ...


I visited with your GM yesterday.


----------

